# crazy combo??



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new here, but not new to betta breeding...The old forum I was on basically died and I need some info or suggestions.
My betta stock isn't very big at the moment and I wanted to breed my yellow/black CT female, Peekaboo, I got from Thailand in the Spring. She is REALLY fat with eggs, and I need something to do for the winter, so what better hobby than raising a bunch of beautiful betta babies?!
Heres the girlie, this is when I just got her in April:








This is her brother, in case you were curious about genetics. Unfortunately he passed a few months ago. 








I have two possible males I can breed her with.
One is sheldon, my pastel HM male, who has proven himself to be an amazing daddy and a great breeder: 
















OR. Odin, a white platinum male, who is ready to go with a massive bubblenest started already.











Im not so worried about tails and what will come out of them, I'm wondering about colours. What could possibly come out of this?? I've looked everywhere for info or colour genetic calculators but I've come up empty handed..Figured I'd come ask real people instead of making wild guesses by myself LOL. I have other females I can cross with these two boys, but Peekaboo is gunna explode and I've never had babies from her before. Hope you all can help, if not, enjoy the photos!


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

My rule of breeding is dark with dark, light with light. In this case.....and the color......I'd think it would end up better by spawning the female w/ the blue HM. 
+Could u get anymore bettas? A black CT or Mustard Gas (CT or HM) can have pretty good offspring.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

With such diverse genetics it is a "wild guess".
IF I had to choose I would go with the first male, maybe you'll get some halfsuns. 
Have you looked at this page: http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html#allele
It explains genetics... you will not find a black and white solution to your particular case because you'll get a lot of diverse fry. You will definitely see lots of blue on your fry.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't really know anything about genetics, but I think if it was me I would bred your girl (who is gorgeous btw) with male #1, I love his colouring. Male #2 is VERY nice too, but I'd be interested to see what colours youd get with male #1..
Let us know how you go.
And... Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, my parents think that I have too many adult bettas already LOL. They don't mind the breeding, but they want me to live with what I have now. I did have a red CT a few weeks back but I woke up one morning and he was dead..not sure what happened there, but everyone else was fine and hungry (as usual!)

But yes, I think I'll try the blue boy instead, halfsuns are beautiful so I hope I can get some  Plus Sheldon is experienced and he's not too mean luckily.
I know this probably seems like a stupid idea, but I'm interested in experimenting. I won't be selling them on Aquabid or showing them or anything..Just selling the babies to local people and probably keeping a couple for myself


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

And thank you Gloria!  Sheldons my favourite boy  The white one is my moms. Anyone know what kinda tail he has??? Its not quite a veil, but its not a delta either. That was my other hesitation. I liked sheldons tail better LOL


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I really sort of like diverse clutches, so I can't wait to see what you get!  I like a lot of color, so the blue guy sounds like a winner to me! Be sure to post pictures of your favorite babies


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I shall do that!  Sheldons down there swimming around the spawning tank now...I got the girlie in a little 1 gallon beside him, and he is just a-flirting! Haha. I think he recognizes whats going on 

Thanks for the help everyone  Glad I'm not getting hate mail because I'm creating weirdly coloured bettas LOL


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Nawww, what a goodboy lol.. 
i like lots of colour. It's always nice to see different Betta 
Good Luck


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

hmm, either way you'll get muli's with red wash unless one of the males carries yellow.

I would probably breed to male two. I see he already has some red and since he's white he might carry the non-red(yellow) gene depending on who bred him and such..

but male one might throw some nice babies aswell.xD
I think i would personally go with male 2 though. i adore white bettas xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks alot  I'm playing around with charts and tables trying to figure out what could come out of this, its not workin so well LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

haha so many options! XD I could always breed one of my other girls with the white boy, I have a royal blue hm female named Belle who is just his size lol. The girls I just bought are too small for him still, he's a pretty bulky boy 

Peekaboo was just my priority now because shes so fat haha.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol... Don't you hate it when you just CANNOT decide 
Best of luck. I am sure you will make a good decision.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not best at decision-making lmao! But, hopefully, Sheldon will be a daddy again  He was so dedicated to his little ones last time, that he didn't eat for 3 days after I took him away from them lol. Poor guy


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your female is a CT - gorgeous combination (too bad you lost her brother - he's amazing). Though you don't mind fin form now but it would be best to consider it as well. SO I'd say go with male #1 because he is HM. Male #2 is delta. IMO in the long run you'd want HMCT - easier to find homes for compared to dTCT.

Color out come is hard to tell because your female is a combination of several colors. But your #1 male should carry NR genes (if he is a result from combodian combination) so they should produce some yellow/orange fins - depends on who's genes are more dominant.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I definitely miss her brother! She's got way more character than he did though haha. She's a spunky little lady and loves cuddles (weird?). 
I've got them both down in the spawn tank, I've been conditioning all of them for a couple weeks now, I just needed to decide who was gunna go with who haha. I'd love to play around with yellows and oranges. Maybe I could make my own "sherbet" strain! LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's the two of them together, they havent spawned yet but I thought I'd snap some photos before they beat the crap out of each other LOL.

Another question, what do you guys use for nesting materials? Sheldon only likes styrofoam cups for his, he refuses to use anything else. Picky little bugger...LOL


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I love that photo.. It is gorgeous...
I use styrofoam cup halves, bubblewrap, IAL..


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you! 
Yeah its funny what bettas prefer. I've tried saran wrap, and bubble wrap, but my bettas just look at me like I'm an idiot haha  I even tried these big leaves I got from a breeder...almond leaves? I think thats what they were, but the bettas liked them too


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Good choice and great picture.

Did you introduce the pair correctly. Sorry but you were deciding on who to breed yesterday and today they are already together in the tank?

The females has no breeding bars in the picture and I don't see a bubble nest... you are right in thinking that they will beat the crap out of eachother. Introducing a pair requires patience from the breeder.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah they were in a 10 gallon devided tank for a couple weeks, it was in threes, so I had Peekaboo in the middle and Odin/Sheldon on either side so she could see both males and get used to either of them. I conditioned all of them at the same time so when I finally decided, they'd be good to go 
There is a bubblenest in there but the camera focused alot of it out, theres some to the left too in the corner which I cropped out.

I'm pretty patient and understanding, don't worry  I'm not rushing anything lol.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said she was conditioning all of them for a few weeks while trying to decide who to pair with who, so I think all is well for conditioning time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

The only time the girl ever shows bars was when I first got her shipped to me. It only lasted a day, and I've never seen any bars, horizontal OR vertical, on her...Even though shes dark :S My other females do but she doesnt for some reason


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Gotcha... Best of luck and make sure to post pics of those babies!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks so much  I'll definitely post lots of baby photos if they do spawn  I'm a crazy fish photographer LOL


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

i simply adore your female and that's a nice pic of the two of them. Though she doesn't have breeding stripes she doesn't look stressed either in that picture.

Best of luck ^^


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww thank you!! Most people don't even look at her when they come in the house..The blue and red fishies are the "stars"...I love my little girl tho, she's an absolute sweetheart  And she loves cuddles


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Try flaring her to other females. Rivalry will often induce them to breed. Do not look for breeding bars, but look for flirt swimming (when you flare your females). If she flirts, she will spawn when introduced to a male.

Good luck.


----------



## Migraine (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah! You're AJK on dA, no?  So glad I managed to sta-- find out which acc on BF was yours x3
GL on getting them to spawn, as I've said on dA.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tip indjo!  I tried it a little while ago and was being completely flirty! Such a naughty girl  LOL.

And yep I'm on DA! Hahaha. It funny how websites are connected like that, you'd be surprised who you find! :0 I've found a couple people on DA through this forum haha


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

As for bubble nest materials, mine uses the Betta log! Talk about a surprise. He fills up the top hole with bubbles, and they spread from there.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL seriously?? Thats adorable!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

You have some beautiful fish! Best of luck with the spawning...the babies will be very interesting I'm sure!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks so much!  They're trying to embrace right now, He's done it before but she hasn't, so I think he's getting frustrated with her not cooperating LOL. He keeps wrapping withOUT her and just kinda floats there in a loop for a sec...she prods at him until he wakes up, its quite hilarious XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but they're STILL attempting to embrace! Its killer to watch, because you know how they're supposed to do it, but they're failing at it. Anyone else have issues with the wrapping process! T____T Sigh..I hope they get it!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine had trouble when they did it too, we were all new at how it worked. Sometimes they just wouldnt click in together and so it didnt work and other times she would slip out and he would be doing the embrace alone, like you said your male did. Its rather cute. But yes I know how you feel. They will get it!
Any luck now?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Dont think so, I went downstairs like 10 mins ago but they were still failing hardcore lol! I'll go down and just sit there and watch a movie or something while I'm waiting. Jurassic Park is on, may as well watch it while I'm being tortured by the waiting LOL


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol.. Aww, theyll get there.. I woke up at 8am and they had already been trying as there were eggs ALL ovr the bottom of the tank and 3.5hours later they were all done, about 1hr of that was failed attempts and I wouldn't know how much longer they spent trying as I was asleep. So yeah. Dont worry. As long as they are trying that is a pretty good sign..


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the positive outlook! Im downstairs now and Peekaboo is collecting the eggs off the bottom. Not sure if they actually embraced or she just got excited, but she can't fit anymore in her mouth LOL. They keep flying out her gills and sheldons not helping at all, surprisingly


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol, how cute..
I am sure they'll get there. he's probably just tired and letting her have a go at doing some work


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol more than likely. He just attacked a snail that was in there, it was creeping too close to his nest and he flipped out haha. Ive been watching Peek tho, and she seems to just be excited and releasing them on her own. All those eggies going to waste! She would probably have sooo many, shes fat haha. I think this forum needs a chat instead of JUST messages! :-D


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

lol, silly snail 
, well at least she is happy  They will get there but, eventually lol.
Yeah, thatd be good


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

She's definitely happy. I think sheldons getting a bit annoyed tho because he wants to try again but shes too busy looking for eggs to nom. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Well they STILL haven't embraced together, he's just embracing himself LOL. Soooo many eggs though, I seriously don't think I've ever seen that many. I doubt many of them will be fertilized that sheldon grabbed. Peekaboo grabs the rest and I think shes eating them :S BAD GIRL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I think they had enough, Sheldon started chasing Peek away and being a weiner so I removed her..She's quite a bit thinner now lol! Didn't see any fin damage either so thats a plus  I hope I got SOMETHING from these guys lol. They didn't embrace at all. They had quite a few 'stunned' moments but nothing where the female was "unconcious". Lets hope for the best


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Well guys...I spotted only two eggs in the nest last night, one was huge (kinda weird) and the other normal one had a pair of eyes in it...Now however, I can't see either, nothing on the bottom, and no little tails hangin down. Looks like this might've failed :-(


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Awwww, I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe next time...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe  If I do another one, I'll probably use Sheldon again (he's a proven dad, I just don't know if these eggs were fertile or not, I doubt it), but i'll put him with belle instead 









They spawned once beautifully a couple months ago, lets hope they do it again  Fattening up Belle as we speak haha! Mmmm frozen bloodworms *gag*


----------

